# HSS1332ATD container size



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am trying to figure out how to get my new 1332 in-the-container to my garage.

Can anyone tell me the size of the pallet/base?

Can the container be secured to a utility trailer with ropes around the container, or is the container too weak?

Is the pallet accessible for attaching ropes?

I wrote to Honda but have heard nothing and I am picking it up Tuesday.

Ken C


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't know if I can help as I only know about the crate for the HSS928AAT. Back in December, it was delivered to my street by one of those big semi trailer trucks. Then it was wheeled from the road up to my garage using a regular pallet type hand truck. The crate consisted of a main palette and another thin one attached underneath the snowblower. Each of the 4 corners had a vertical would piece running to the top of the snowblower height. One of the these columns was broken on mine. There were also various thin would braces supporting the upper structure. Surrounding the sides and top of the crate was cardboard. Inside, the snowblower is nicely tied to the crate bottom by metal straps. Overall, I thought the bottom of the crate was very sturdy, but the top section was very flimsy and weak especially since mine was broken.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Ken, 

Can't speak on the Big Red, but a wild guess, is the machine is strapped onto the pallet. Pallet is for transport reasons.
The physical box is cardboard. The 4 corners/Posts might be heavy thick cardboard (most likely) and or possibly some small wood for bracing.

I suppose you could open the box from the bottom, making a hole and running some tow straps on it to yank on the pallet. Between the weight of the Snowblower, and unknow Build of the Pallet structurally, why not just open her up and roll her into the garage ?

Are you getting it delivered or is the dealer just dropping it onto the bed of your truck.

Personally, I would not risk yanking it by the pallet.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ken, How about calling a dealer and asking them ?? They should know the best way to secure one.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

As luck would have it, we have one back in the shop;


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

More:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] to the rescue again:icon_smile_approve:


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> As luck would have it, we have one back in the shop;


Thank you very much.

Ken C


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

HSS 1332 shipping carton in 6.5 foot bed.


----------

